# Niagara Falls Rally Photos



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link to dmbcfd & birdladylisa's Niagara Falls photo album:

Niagara Falls Photo Album


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Here is a link to dmbcfd & birdladylisa's Niagara Falls photo album:
> 
> Niagara Falls Photo Album


Awesome picture Lisa









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Lisa, that's a lot of pictures & so many are gorgeous. Did you take all of them? I love how you set up the album, very talented.








You guys really saw a lot, that is wonderful.









Thanks for sharing,
Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pics. Love the close-ups of the Birds and Butterflies. Hope mine turn out as good!









Jim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Wow Lisa, that's a lot of pictures & so many are gorgeous. Did you take all of them? I love how you set up the album, very talented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tami! I took them all (well, Steve took maybe 3). I need to tweak the album a bit. Maybe too many bird and butterfly pictures in there. I am a web designer so this is just one of the tools I use to set up photo albums. Makes it very automated and easy. It was great seeing you at the rally!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Lisa, 
Awesome pictures and very nice album set up as well!

It was nice meeting you at the rally. Hopefully we can work out a week next summer to do Lake Goerge.

Jenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lisa

Great pictures -
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job and great pics
















John


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

matty1 said:


> Lisa,
> Awesome pictures and very nice album set up as well!
> 
> It was nice meeting you at the rally. Hopefully we can work out a week next summer to do Lake Goerge.
> ...


Hi Jenn!

It was great meeting you as well! We should think about Lake George now so we can book. Steve thought maybe going to the Lake George Great Escape campground instead of Lake George RV Park (which is nice, but the sites are very close together). The sooner we book, the better chance we'll have of getting sites together.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice pics! Beautiful!

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Job! Thanks for sharing ... Looks like all had a great time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Lisa,
> Awesome pictures and very nice album set up as well!
> 
> It was nice meeting you at the rally. Hopefully we can work out a week next summer to do Lake Goerge.
> ...


Hi Jenn!

It was great meeting you as well! We should think about Lake George now so we can book. Steve thought maybe going to the Lake George Great Escape campground instead of Lake George RV Park (which is nice, but the sites are very close together). The sooner we book, the better chance we'll have of getting sites together.

Talk to you soon!
[/quote]

Hey Lisa, Hey Jenn,

We will be at Lake George Escapes in 2 weeks, Aug 18-20. When were you guys planning to go?

Tami


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Lisa,
> Awesome pictures and very nice album set up as well!
> 
> It was nice meeting you at the rally. Hopefully we can work out a week next summer to do Lake Goerge.
> ...


Hi Jenn!

It was great meeting you as well! We should think about Lake George now so we can book. Steve thought maybe going to the Lake George Great Escape campground instead of Lake George RV Park (which is nice, but the sites are very close together). The sooner we book, the better chance we'll have of getting sites together.

Talk to you soon!
[/quote]

Hey Lisa, Hey Jenn,

We will be at Lake George Escapes in 2 weeks, Aug 18-20. When were you guys planning to go?

Tami
[/quote]

Hi Tami,

We are planning a trip next summer (2007). Let us know how you like Escapes so we can decide whether it's there or at Lake George RV Park. Have a great trip!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Lisa,
> Awesome pictures and very nice album set up as well!
> 
> It was nice meeting you at the rally. Hopefully we can work out a week next summer to do Lake Goerge.
> ...


Hi Jenn!

It was great meeting you as well! We should think about Lake George now so we can book. Steve thought maybe going to the Lake George Great Escape campground instead of Lake George RV Park (which is nice, but the sites are very close together). The sooner we book, the better chance we'll have of getting sites together.

Talk to you soon!
[/quote]

I would like to do that. Just depending on the time frame with graduation June 23, 2007. Anytime after that is cool with us. 
Sharon


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome

Great pictures!
I enjoyed having the opportunity to see them.
Thanks.

Greg


----------

